
Why China's crypto crackdown is 'bigger than most people think' - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/initial-coin-offering-china-bitcoin-ethereum-peoples-bank-of-china-law-all-crypto-illegal-etoro-2017-9
======
DenisM
For those skimming comments: it's the ICO (new crypto-currency) crackdown, not
a crackdown on crypto algorithms or implementations.

I sense a trend to call cryptocurrencies just "crypto", hence the word
"crypto" is at risk of losing its (original) meaning. I'm afraid this is going
to become another hacker/cracker type of situation...

~~~
jxramos
interesting to see these developments as they unfold, I wonder who's
ultimately at fault, somewhat sloppy imprecise journalism or the the
propagation of an honest mistake. Kind of like the tin can on a string game.

~~~
wmf
My impression is that "crypto" slang comes from cryptocurrency enthusiasts
themselves.

------
zkSNARK
China has been cracking down on crypto-currency related things perpetually
since 2013 bubble. People used it as an boogyman every time the price went
down. It won't matter in the end just as it never did before.

------
randcraw
If you use an ad blocker, the site will block you back.

PASS.

~~~
majewsky
Works for me with uMatrix. My default setting blocks all third-party JS, but
lets first-party JS through. The page renders correctly for me as far as I can
tell.

